# Little BoPeeps Home - July 2014 - Pic Heavy



## mockingbird (Jul 8, 2014)

*Mockingbird Is Briefly Back!*

Hey everyone, been so busy as of late with trips of the abandoned nature almost constantly and work, hardly had time to post so been sitting on this egg for awhile so here is hopefully the first of many from me, in the next few months (if time allows for it) 

Named BoPeeps Home for no other reason than finding a door knocker dont think its been posted on this forum or another yet but its been abandoned for a good 9/10 years!!! this home had lots to photograph, but time was running out, so I quickly nipped around snapping what I could, long hallways and many rooms to navigate through aswel as winding stairs, here is a glimpse into where I have been sadly no history as that may reveal this rather large place in such a posh estate but the history is that of a sordid affair which of course struck my appeal!!

Hidden by overgrowth and wild animals in every corner Little BoPeep rests in peace and quiet.

Enjoy!


IMGP8326 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8329 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8333 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8334 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8341 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8350 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8340 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8354 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8343 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8355 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8351 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8356 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8361 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8362 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8358 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8366 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8395 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8396 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8397 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8384 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8386 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8371 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8368 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8367 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8375 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8376 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


_Cheers for sticking through to the end! - Mockingbird!_


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome!! Nice find that. I have never seen pics of this one before. Mockingbird is certainly back. Your out exploring more than me mate


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 8, 2014)

Boooooom!!! Back with style again!!!


----------



## just looking (Jul 8, 2014)

What a great find... something good about being in a place that has not been done before, I loved the pics and the mullion cove butter dish !! so Bo peep went to Cornwall and ran with the the smugglers...ha ha just my strange way of thinking.. its a real gem and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 8, 2014)

Great find!
love the pics in the chair shot, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome find! and brill pics the record player is ace.


----------



## skankypants (Jul 8, 2014)

Great stuff MB..


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a bit special  Lots of fab vintage items, and a veritable feast for the eyes. Great find.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 8, 2014)

so beautiful...


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 8, 2014)

That's lovely that is,mind you'd not get away with calling a shoe polish that anymore would you.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 8, 2014)

Cheers everyone, glad its going down well, just a shame I didn't spend longer here as its really packed  anyway more to come soon!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice indeed, particularly the record player. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 8, 2014)

Great find and some cool stuff in there. Nice work MB.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 8, 2014)

What a nice looking place and as normal some great photos, really like the iron one


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 8, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> That's lovely that is,mind you'd not get away with calling a shoe polish that anymore would you.



It's the name given to a certain shade of brown dye. In very common use at one time in all manner of industries - dyeing, textiles, etc. The use of the word to describe a textile colour was very well established before it was highjacked and became the reviled and derogatory term we all associate it with today. This 'highjacking' still goes on - but nothing as nasty as in this example!


----------



## Pilot (Jul 8, 2014)

I know just how that candle in shot three feels! Great set - thank you for posting


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 8, 2014)

That's ace mate, great shots as usual..


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, much appreciated!


----------



## Kezz44 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yay!! Your back! Great as always!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice one! Loving the detail shots, great report!


----------



## brickworx (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh yes, love it - you have a knack for finding these kinds of places dont you? nice find and great pics.


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice one Mockingbird. Love the wallpaper!


----------



## Potter (Aug 8, 2014)

That old record player is great.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 10, 2014)

liking this lots.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice find, I love the door knocker!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers folks!


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 14, 2014)

Lovely report and pics. Very interesting. Thank you


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Aug 14, 2014)

top work as always mate


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 14, 2014)

*Nice find that! *


----------

